
Canada: Illegal cannabis getting even cheaper, as legal gets costlier - Tortoise
https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/cannabis-prices-1.5206554
======
lostmymind66
Heh. This is exactly my point a few weeks ago here on HN. The same thing has
happened in California. This will eventually put all of the legal weed shops
out of business and we will be back to the black market.

